# Florida resort? 3 bed? June 16 for a week? THANKS



## ibe555666 (May 2, 2017)

Need check in 16th of June or close to that for 7 days.    3 bedroom preferred, could possibly do a 2....nicer resorts?  Thanks in advance for all offers.


----------



## hilltop22 (May 2, 2017)

Wyndham Palm Aire in Pompano Beach has a 2 Bdrm Deluxe available.  No 3 Bdrm's available in Wyndham Florida available at the moment.


----------



## DRIless (May 3, 2017)

ibe555666 said:


> Need check in 16th of June or close to that for 7 days.    3 bedroom preferred, could possibly do a 2....nicer resorts?  Thanks in advance for all offers.



*Ventura at Boca Raton*  3BR8 16-23 June  7-nights  $700
Located across the street from the Atlantic Ocean in Southeast Florida the Ventura at Boca Raton has a handicap accessible swimming pool, BBQ grills and beach access is steps away.  Every townhome is more than 2,000 square feet and includes central air conditioning, ceiling fans, fully-equipped kitchen, in-suite washer and dryer, cable television, private balcony, patio, private atrium, and free WiFi.


----------



## talsal (May 3, 2017)

I have Westgate Bluetree Resort  five Star
2 bedrm sleep 6
1 mile from Disney


----------



## lamb (May 11, 2017)

ibe555666 said:


> Need check in 16th of June or close to that for 7 days.    3 bedroom preferred, could possibly do a 2....nicer resorts?  Thanks in advance for all offers.


I own 2 2BR units at Vistana Resort, if interested.


----------



## talsal (May 11, 2017)

I own 2 bedrm sleep 6 at Westgate Bluetree Resort


----------



## ibe555666 (May 12, 2017)

lamb said:


> I own 2 2BR units at Vistana Resort, if interested.


do you have the dates available.........details


----------



## ibe555666 (May 12, 2017)

lamb said:


> I own 2 2BR units at Vistana Resort, if interested.


more details?   do you have the dates needed?


----------

